# Closed Captioning stuck on



## ptrubey (Jan 23, 2006)

I have a relatively old HR20 and starting a few days ago, closed captioning turned on seemingly by itself. I've gone into the setup menu to turn it off, but the menu says closed captioning IS off. So I tried to turn the closed captioning on using the DirecTV menu, it shows ON when I change it, then when I exit the menu and go back into the menu, it shows off again, all the time closed captioning continues to be ON.

Any ideas? I'm suspecting some zapped or old NVRAM since I haven't heard mention of this problem on these forums. 

I'm running software 0x368, HR20/700.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Check the closed captioning settings on the tv.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

ptrubey said:


> I have a relatively old HR20 and starting a few days ago, closed captioning turned on seemingly by itself. I've gone into the setup menu to turn it off, but the menu says closed captioning IS off. So I tried to turn the closed captioning on using the DirecTV menu, it shows ON when I change it, then when I exit the menu and go back into the menu, it shows off again, all the time closed captioning continues to be ON.
> 
> Any ideas? I'm suspecting some zapped or old NVRAM since I haven't heard mention of this problem on these forums.
> 
> I'm running software 0x368, HR20/700.


Is CC turned on on your TV? The Directv captioning in yellow is turned on and off with the yellow button menu so if it's black and white it's probably the TV. If it's yellow try the yellow button menu.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

isn't there 2 different ways to do cc? 1 the menu option as tried and other as the directv subtitling under yellow button?

the menu cc is b/w while the subtitling is yellow text.

edit: somehow I misread post above mine that had it right, sorry.


----------



## ptrubey (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks, the DirecTV yellow button menu did the trick. That yellow button menu shows Closed Captioning and also Subtitling as options. So, two different captioning abilities. Anyways, in that menu, I turned them both off and all is well now. Thanks again.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

glad its working now.


----------



## Vcook (Sep 28, 2007)

Just had to bump this old thread to thank the posters here for the tips! Yellow button is the trick!! My daughter likes to grab the remote and press buttons when I'm not looking and she had somehow turned on the captioning even though it said it was off in the setup screens, I was going crazy!! Thanks everybody!


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL thats funny


----------

